# Modding a case.



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

Alright, so I have a $20 case that my friend gave me. It is a 1990's model of a Super Power case. Really ugly, and I want it to do something with it. So I am adding a window, some "modder's" mesh, and whatever else you guys can come up with (if reasonable, and cheap). I have a $40-$60 budget. Here's what I have so far.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

*edit*
problem resolved. reformed thread.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

make sure you share some picts of it.
(we are pretty helpful around here. Got a question, just ask)


----------



## Silverel (Apr 10, 2008)

Careful using a dremel on plexi. I let mine get too hot when using it. It worked fine until I shut it off. Has never spun again however


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

I am planning on putting the plexi on the panel with the vents. Also i plan on adding more of the blue on the case when it dries. Any suggestions? P.S. low budget ~$40-60. Also, i bought wire netting that i plan on putting underneath my CD drive and put a LED fan in there. The netting will be the dark blue.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 10, 2008)

i like to use a variable speed jigsaw with a fine tooth meal blade set to med/low speed for doing window mods, picked mine up @ canadian tire for $18.99 

plexi will melt with fast tool speed

when i try to do a clean window install i use automotive two-side tape, and paint a 1/8" line around the opening in the panel to give it the look of moulding


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 10, 2008)

Silicon (bathroom sealing stuff) works wonders to attach a plexi to sidepanel. Mine has been on there for 3 years now. Very easy to do and as it's a bit elastic it won't break off.

Don't use a dremel stone part to try and smooth out the hole you cut, it'll last about 1 minute  Fortunately I didn't need to smooth it out as I used some funky sheet metal cutters (don't even know what these are called in Finnish). But they have a small lip that cuts away few mm of material an wraps it up at the same time. Very handy.

like these
http://www.zenithair.com/kit/tools/snips.jpg
but this sort of end
http://www.minutemantool.com/reconditioned/Kett/P-500.jpg
result is something like this
http://www.lowbucktools.com/kett.jpg


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah? i was heading in the hardware route myself, but i was looking at some other mods online and on these forums and a lot are using bonding agents, like hot glue, and silicon. maybe i'll go the cheaper route and go with the bonding agents.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually, the dremel didn't work poorly with the plexi melting. All that extra material broke right off the edges when I did my window since it cools down instantly. Looks horrible at first, but it cleans up easily. Just let it take 15 minutes to cool down when it starts getting warm.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 10, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Actually, the dremel didn't work poorly with the plexi melting. All that extra material broke right off the edges when I did my window since it cools down instantly. Looks horrible at first, but it cleans up easily. Just let it take 15 minutes to cool down when it starts getting warm.



i find its easier to bugger up the job using the dremell


----------



## Silverel (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd be afraid of cracking it using something lower speed o.o

The way I figger it, any rough and jaggy edges are going to be on the inside of the case, and out of view. The scary part is going to be figgering out how to make a 120mm hole in the side without breaking it all over the place. I'm thinking about clamping it to a piece of wood and going to work with a small-ish hole saw...


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright, so i cut out the window with the help of my step-dad. He is good with metal, so it was befitting to have him help me. Anyways, the primer is on, and tomorrow gonna cut the Plexiglas to fit the window. I'm going to use epoxy to keep it in place. That stuff will keep it secure. But yeah, my case is just waiting for the window...and some wire management. 
I also, plan on putting some modders mesh over the metal mosquito netting on the front fan. I'm going to keep it reflective silver finish. I looked at Lowe's and Home Depot, as I didn't want to buy it online, but they didn't have it. So I was at Walmart and found it as a grease strainer. I don't know how it would work as a grease strainer, but w/ever.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey that looks pretty good my friend!


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 11, 2008)

It's amazing what you can do with cheap parts, and a twenty dollar case.  
(i.e. that graphics card is a FX5500 128mb)


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 11, 2008)

I just got done cutting the Fiberglas and painting the first coat of black. I also have the "modder's" mesh ready to go onto the front. ALMOST DONE!


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks really good.. Combination of colours i like 

Just a thought maybe some cable management in order?


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah. i know. just tryed to get those lights going to see if that 350w PSU could take it. lol. also to see if the paint wouldn't affect its performance...still hasn't exploded actually.
heat dissipation also wasn't really affected as the 350w just doesn't get that hot...


----------



## commandercup (Apr 12, 2008)

why don't you just mount the window with double sided tape? thats what Bill does at mnpctech

3M #4010

I've yet to try it since I just recently ordered some new parts to try it with... but it holds 5 pounds and is easier then gluing, sealing etc.


----------



## numloxx (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good. You should get some UV in that. : D


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 12, 2008)

Finished the case for the most part. Still open to suggestions. And I will look into UV stuff. Don't know what I could do, other than sleaving, but i don't want to take the time to take off the connectors...i might get around to it. I think it needs new "feet".


----------



## intel igent (Apr 12, 2008)

turned out great!


----------

